# when to have sex?



## bobster (Aug 4, 2006)

Okay so stupid question here but I need clearing up. My cycle is all over the place (pcos) so I don't know exactly when I ovulate, if I do actually ovulate (certainly haven't since I've started being tested). So when my next AF arrives, I'm to take 50mg Clomid on day 3. For five days. So when is the penultimate time to start having daily sex? Is it random and I just need to have regular sex from say day 7 to day 20 or whatever? Or is it random when I could ovulate and need to use pee sticks to see when about to ovulate? Or should it be a set number of days after taking the Clomid? So if someone usually ovulates on day 15 when they do ovulate does this mean they will ovulate on day 15 when taking Clomid? Or will they generally ovulate say 8 days after stopping the tablet or whatever?
Any info would be really helpful.
Thanks!


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

hi there bobster  

yes very confusing + im sure if Minxy pops on she will have some more info for you, as for the OPK's step away hunny, they aint worth it + are not recomended when you have PCOS as they can give false readings, if you normally OV cd15 this does not neceseraly mean you will do so whilst taking clomid as they can lengthen or shorten your cycle, even when i was tkaing them + i did have regualr cycles i still got confused until my cycles settled on clomid as this did alter them

i would say get as much BMS in from CD10 onwards, czan you not ask for tracking as you have PCOS + is hard to tell when you have OV ? i would ask  

goodluck

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hello 

I would just have as much sex as possible !!!   As Cleg says, OPKs only detect LH surge and aren't completely reliable, especially if you have PCOS.

You should ovulate around 5-9 days after the last clomid pill but obviously we're all different and some will ovulate later in cycle (and occasionally some may ovulate earlier).

I was on clomid to boost (ovulate fine naturally) and I still ovulated cd14/15 but someone else  who ovulates fine naturally may find that clomid alters their ovulation and cycle slightly....and if don't ovulate naturally then there's no guarantees that ovulation will occur at same time every month on clomid or that cycles are regular.....unfortunately there don't appear to be any hard and fast rules with clomid.

So.....I would get jiggy from around cd7 onwards, as you suggested....and just ensure you have plenty for at least 1-2 weeks as hopefully you'll hit the fertile period !

Are you having follicle tracking or progesterone blood tests to monitor you ?

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## bobster (Aug 4, 2006)

Good advice, I'll ditch the OPKs and just focus on reguar sex as you both advise. Am supposed to be taking 50mg for 3 months and then if no luck, going back to gyn. That said, I might call them and ask if they will monitor me, if it's an option, as it seems like that would be more productive.
Thanks so much.


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi hun,

I had no monitering and didnt know when i ovulated so just had sex every other day or so   Sperm can last for up to 5 days, and an egg can last 48 hrs.

Good luck hun
  
Nikki xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

bobster said:


> Good advice, I'll ditch the OPKs and just focus on reguar sex as you both advise. Am supposed to be taking 50mg for 3 months and then if no luck, going back to gyn. That said, I might call them and ask if they will monitor me, if it's an option, as it seems like that would be more productive.
> Thanks so much.


If you can get monitoring then it's worth it, even if only for a month or two, as gives an idea of what's happening. The progesterone blood tests should ideally be done at 7dpo (days past ovulation) as this is when it peaks...many have tested cd21 but this assumes you ovulate on cd14 so if think you ovulate earlier or later then try to get tested accordingly.

Have you thought about perhaps charting your temps and cervical position as this can also help give you an idea of what's happening on your cycles.

As dakota says, sperm can live for around 3-5 days but an egg can only survive for about 12-24 hours (sorry to contradict dakota  ).

Lots of luck
Natasha


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Thats ok minky   just read it back and realised what id wrote, thats whatyou get for trying to multitask


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Who's minky ?  

Natasha xx

By the way, what a beautiful pic of Lewis....such a cutie !!


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Sorry typing error, im not doing to well today


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

dakota said:


> Sorry typing error, im not doing to well today


Made me laugh...second time I've been called that in a week on here  As I said before, at least it wasn't "manky"  

Hope you feel better soon
N xx


----------

